# Ankle biting



## Greta (Sep 19, 2018)

Hello everyone.

My pup is 5 and a half months now and she still goes for my ankles/jeans/laces or boots every day. On or off the leash. In or out of the house.

It is not as continuous as it was at 3 months but still a problem.

The way I'm dealing with it is to freeze and not look at her which is what an old Labrador does when we walk with him and my friend.

If I react in any way it excites her more.

It is becoming a problem now as she even did it at our puppy agility class. The instructor recommended I seak advice as she's concerned. 

I find it really really annoying!


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Lotsa luck using Lab training techniques with a Vizsla.....

"NO! STOP THAT!!!, BAD GIRL!!!!" sounds more like it, get in her face and startle her so she associates her behavior with your clear displeasure.


----------



## Greta (Sep 19, 2018)

Thanks gingerling I'll try your way and not the bomb proof and not a nasty bone in his body old Labrador technique!

I'll add now that she's head strong and is likely to bark back at me. When I've tried the ark ark or no in stern voice she barks and stares and sometimes scratches the ground with her back legs!


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Labs are Diesels. 

I'm sure there isn't a mean bone in that little red body either, they're just high octane bones!

The goal is for her to stop, if she barks or scratches her back legs..she sounds like a real pip!...let her. You can always and forever expect your Vizsla to get the last word in, and as long as it's not the same word that caused the problem let it go.


----------



## Greta (Sep 19, 2018)

High octane bones for sure with this little one! Reassuring that you think she's just having the last word with the barking and kicking out with the back legs. Number 1 V had never done this but I've seen it with terriers.

Number 1 was a super sweet very submissive high energy V, number 2 V is very very affectionate and very very challenging! Or as my agility training mentioned 'she's not short on character!'

Lots for me to learn thanks again for advice.


----------



## Lisa30 (Nov 20, 2018)

Hello,

My Vizsla used to do that, but always hooks his leg around me. I yell loudly "NO", "STOP THAT"., worst case scenario, I would pull out the spray bottle and or timeout time. I hope this helps!


----------



## Greta (Sep 19, 2018)

Hi Lisa30, thanks yes I was considering getting a small spray bottle that I could have out and about with me. She'll probably like it and think it's a good game!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 19, 2018)

Spray bottle? Can someone explain what it is and how it works? 
Thanks!


----------



## Greta (Sep 19, 2018)

Spray bottle - used as a tool for correction in unwanted behaviour. Basically what I use at home is a plastic plant mister with the nozzle on jet. In the face! I used it for the ankle attacks, which were relentless. It slowed my pup but didn't stop her but made her think. I only used it occasionally because it would have become a game. She likes helping watering plants etc. Some pups will hate it and it will work very well.


----------



## Lisa30 (Nov 20, 2018)

Hello, Greta,

Some pups will hate the spray bottle, and yes, some think it is a game. i know everything else that I tried with my pup, did not work as he thinks it's a game. So the spray bottle worked for him. Another thing I would try would be the apple bitters as well, especially outside on the plants, and wood chips. I don't do the jet nozzle with my V...I actually use the other one that is the spray one and spray him in the face. it works for my V.

Another way that I have had to correct my V is to not acknowledge him at all when he loops my legs. I keep walking around the house, and ignore him. He eventually gives up, but granted he's a little older now than your V.

I do remember those days well, where he would hook my leg and basically trip me! I hope it gets better for you! There may be some other suggestions on google for the ankle biting too.

Always remember, V's are too smart for their own good. That's what my Breeder told me about my pup, and it's very true.

Good luck!


----------

